# Авиация > До 1945 >  Ночные бомбардировщики

## ВадимВБ

Читал книги Драбкина об истребителях и штурмовиках. Интересно, не планируется ли написание подобной книге о ночных бомбардировщиках? По-моему, эта тема практически не охвачена (о ночных бомбардировщиках упоминается только в связи с полком "ночных ведьм"), а зря, так как их работа была не менее серьезна и опасна. Мой дедушка с 1942 по 1944 летал в НБАП, за указанный период совершил 426 боевых вылетов, потом перевелся в ШАП, где в период май-сентябрь 1944 года сделал 42 боевых вылета на Ил-2. Будучи маленьким я много спрашивал его о войне, он, помню, всегда любил рассказать как летал на штурмовике, а про У-2 как-то меньше, стеснялся что-ли. Хотя по-моему, тут надо было гордится, 426 боевых вылета и на чем! Сейчас смотрю летную книжку и наградные листы - по некоторым моментам волосы дыбом встают. Например, под Сталинградом перед и во время нашего наступления - 4 дня подряд по 7-8 боевых вылетов за ночь на Большую Россошку (немецкий аэродром), налет за ночь - 8-10 часов. В некоторые месяцы налет достигал до 120 часов в месяц. В наградном листе на первый орден указаны результативные боевые вылеты, а также есть запись, что при выполнении спец. задания днем был атакован двумя Ме-109, но умело маневрируя сумел посадить самолет с минимальными повреждениями и после незначительного ремонта продолжить полет. Кто понимает, тот может себе представить, что такое атака днем двух Ме-109 на фанерный тихоходный самолет (Кстати, про этот случай он мне рассказывал, я это запомнил. Он говорил, что они атаковали его по очереди с хвоста, потом уходя на разворот, а он ловил момент открытия огня, уходил в сторону скольжением, и они проскакивали мимо него). Был случай посадки после бомбежки на территории противника, когда осколком от зенитного сналяда была повреждена законцовка лопасти винта. Они со штурманом отрезали поврежденный участок одной лопасти винта и такую же по длине часть другой лопасти, после чего произвели взлет (ночью, с короткой площадки, ситуация похожая на филь "Небесный тихоход"). 
Мне кажется, он выжил потому, что летать начал с 1933 года, до войны был инструктор в аэроклубе Осавиахима и на момент начала войны имел значительный по тем временам налет. В НБАП вообще, по-моему, брали в основном летчиков из ГВФ. 
Наградами их особо то-же не баловали, во время службы в НБАП он получил орден Красной звезды, Отечественной войны 2 ст. и БКЗ + 2 БКЗ в ШАП. ГСС у ночников было мало, хотя это по-моему незаслужено. 

С интересом обменяюсь мнениями по этой теме.

----------


## A-Макетчик

Полностью присоединяюсь к такому пожеланию ! По поводу У-2: в своё время общался с некоторыми Харьковскими ветеранами -ночниками , люди вспоминают только вылеты когда или были сбиты , или что-то очень удачно разбомбили ,т.к.вылетов очень много . Я очень уважаю этих людей ,но lдолжен заметить -потери среди ночников были меньше чем к примеру у полков на Пе-2 ,не говоря уже о Ил-2.                          По поводу встреч с Ме-109 ,сошлюсь на В.Г.Шульгина -он после ранения попал в звено связи и летал на По-2 днём у линии фронта(!) :полёты на бреющем 2-3 м от поверхности ,и немцы тебя просто не увидят ,а увидят лезть не станут.Главное-заметить истребитель, от пары По-2 уйдёт ,от четвёрки -тут всё зависит от скоординированности пар ,если не очень ,уйдёшь легко ,будут мешать друг другу а если асы могут и загонять, тут только садись (если можно) ,поднимай руками хвост По-2 и прячься ,немцы увидев "свечу" уйдут "ашуссбалкен" рисовать ,а ты немного погодя полетишь по своим делам.Кстати работа связных По-2 это  вообще отдельная песня ,сложнейшая и опасная работа.          Очень хотелось бы услышать мнение и других участников форума, народ ,ну что мы все про истребителей да штурмовиков!

----------


## Юрий

> Полностью присоединяюсь к такому пожеланию ! По поводу У-2: в своё время общался с некоторыми Харьковскими ветеранами -ночниками , люди вспоминают только вылеты когда или были сбиты , или что-то очень удачно разбомбили ,т.к.вылетов очень много . Я очень уважаю этих людей ,но lдолжен заметить -потери среди ночников были меньше чем к примеру у полков на Пе-2 ,не говоря уже о Ил-2.                          По поводу встреч с Ме-109 ,сошлюсь на В.Г.Шульгина -он после ранения попал в звено связи и летал на По-2 днём у линии фронта(!) :полёты на бреющем 2-3 м от поверхности ,и немцы тебя просто не увидят ,а увидят лезть не станут.Главное-заметить истребитель, от пары По-2 уйдёт ,от четвёрки -тут всё зависит от скоординированности пар ,если не очень ,уйдёшь легко ,будут мешать друг другу а если асы могут и загонять, тут только садись (если можно) ,поднимай руками хвост По-2 и прячься ,немцы увидев "свечу" уйдут "ашуссбалкен" рисовать ,а ты немного погодя полетишь по своим делам.Кстати работа связных По-2 это  вообще отдельная песня ,сложнейшая и опасная работа.          Очень хотелось бы услышать мнение и других участников форума, народ ,ну что мы все про истребителей да штурмовиков!


Форумчане, действительно интересно! Что молчите? Писано про это довольно много, но может быть есть, что-тоь и интересное?! Что не попало в печать?! :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

Шахтинский авиационно-ремонтный завод ДОСААФ восстановил макет самолета По-2 https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2295715@egNews

----------


## Fencer

По-2 б/н 28 G-BSSY (з/н 0094) https://russianplanes.net/id269641

"Этот самолет был построен в 1944 году, и его эксплуатационная история в период 1944-1945 неизвестна. В 1946 этот борт был включен в группу из 30 По-2, переданных Югославии. Сначала он летал в Военно-воздушной академии в Панчево, а затем, в 1952 году, был переведен в Югославский аэроклуб, где использовался для буксировки планеров и обучения парашютному спорту.
1 марта 1958 года самолёт получил регистрацию YU-CLJ и летал в Федеральном Авиационном Центре URSAC до апреля 1961 года, откуда затем был переведен в Мурску-Суботу в Словении. Этот По-2 был списан в 1979 году и подарен Югославскому национальному музею, который позже продал его коллекционеру Джиму Пирсу. Пирс привёз нелётный самолёт в Великобританию и зарегистрировал под номером G-BSSY в июле 1990 года.
На этом путешествия По-2 не закончились: в 1996 году он был продан Пату Доновану и отправлен в Сиэтл, где было начато восстановление до лётного состояния. В декабре 2000 года незаконченный самолёт снова сняли с места и перевезли в Новую Зеландию. Наконец, в 2004 году он был приобретен коллекцией Shuttleworth, и после окончательного восстановления По-2 впервые полетел 10 января 2011 года."

----------


## OKA

Про налёт на Берлин :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/676086.html

----------

